
Why Learn Perl? - eCa
http://perlhacks.com/2016/01/why-learn-perl/
======
dozzie
From my experience, companies that want Perl programmers are mostly big ones
with plenty of inertia, that have some legacy build code slapped together
years ago by a clueless guy that thought he can write Perl (though he really
couldn't), then extended by Java-only or C++-only programmers, so it now
stinks heavily and can't be replaced or rewritten (because of inertia).

Sad thing, given that I do like Perl. But it may be just my surroundings.

~~~
zimpenfish
Or there's legacy code slapped together years ago that's gone through a whole
bunch of "my personal methodology" contractors, each of which has added
another layer of nonsense and NIH madness, until you're left with a huge and
brutally complex system that almost no-one understands, is a brain-melting
nightmare to follow, and is impossible to change without constant failure.

(Why, yes, I am currently working on a Perl codebase.)

